# HID relay harness problem



## shri2222 (May 13, 2011)

Mine work fine even with DRLs, my HIDs I have no relay kit, no nothing, plug in play. They work perfect. Did you buy ebay ones? I have Standard ballasts in mine, i sell both types but the standard work better.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

shri2222 said:


> Mine work fine even with DRLs, my HIDs I have no relay kit, no nothing, plug in play. They work perfect. Did you buy ebay ones? I have Standard ballasts in mine, i sell both types but the standard work better.


Yep got em off ebay. They are slim ballasts and they don't fire properly with the DRL's. That is why I put the relay in but it still doesn't seem to fire.


----------



## shri2222 (May 13, 2011)

alot of people have issues with the cheaper ebay kits, they need to buy accessories like relay kits and capacitors, If you spend a lil bit more not a lot, but like the kits I sell for $85 you should not have these issues. I'll take video and post mine, i'll so my regular size 35watt balasts the wiring and how they work flawlessly with the Cruze even with DRLs. I drive everyday with HIDs powered by DRL power, no flicker and perfect power up.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Well I put a 2 dollar capacitor on the relay and it is hit or miss. The flickering has stopped when the DRLs come on but sometimes only one HID will fire, other times they both come on and work perfectly. I'm starting to think these slim ballasts just can't put out enough power even with a relay. 

Shri, if you could, shoot me a pm with some prices on a couple of ballasts.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

I had lots of problems with the slim ballasts on my motorcycle. The big old regular ones work all the time.


----------



## DVSLTZ (Apr 12, 2013)

shri2222 said:


> alot of people have issues with the cheaper ebay kits, they need to buy accessories like relay kits and capacitors, If you spend a lil bit more not a lot, but like the kits I sell for $85 you should not have these issues. I'll take video and post mine, i'll so my regular size 35watt balasts the wiring and how they work flawlessly with the Cruze even with DRLs. I drive everyday with HIDs powered by DRL power, no flicker and perfect power up.


 I have a 2012 ltz and i would like to get hids for my headlights and fogs what are your prices and warranty ??anyway around not running hids as the drls ?how reliable are these kits you sell and are they from china?


----------

